# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Lufta partizane në Shqipëri në ditarin e një italiani

## Labeati

*Lufta partizane në Shqipni në ditarin e nji italiani*
*
Ardian Ndreca*

(marrun prej: www.albanovaonline.com )

Doktor Franco Benanti asht nji oficer italian që shërben gjatë luftës si mjek pranë spitalit partizan. Operacioni i dimnit i gjen. Fehn, shpartallimi i brigadave partizane, gabimet trashanike në rrafshin taktik i shkaktojnë vuejtje të panumërta partizanëve të plagosun e të sëmurë, disa prej të cilëve vriten prej shokëve të vet për mos me i lanë me ra gjallë në duert e anmikut. 
Ky asht rrëfimi i mjekut që njohti nga afër Hysni Kapon, Gogo Nushin, Mehmet Shehun, Islam Radovickën, Liri Gegën etj.

Sapo ka dalë prej shtypit ditari i nji hebreu italian të quejtun Emanuele Arton, antar i Partisë së Veprimit (Partito dAzione) dhe partizan gjatë pushtimit nazist të Italisë, i cili në mars të 1944 kapet prej nazistave dhe vdes në tortura në burgun e Torinos. Ajo që të ban përshtypje në ditarin e Artomit asht aftësia vëzhguese e këtij të riu intelektual që andrronte me u ba historian. 

Në ditar ai shenjon përshtypjet për jetën e bandës (çetës!) partizane. Për Artomin të rinjt që bajnë pjesë në bandë janë ma së shumti injoranta, të pagdhendun e deri edhe maskarenj e të pangimë. 
Artomi shpreh shpesh përbuzjen e tij ndaj krenëve komunista, të cilët përveç cilsive të mira janë tepër injoranta dhe fanatikë. Jeta që bajnë partizanët i duket shpeshherë e vobegtë dhe vulgare: në kullat e kashtës ku flejnë partizanët pështyjnë po aty ku kalojnë natën e gjatë gjithë kohës ndihen krisma që nuk kanë të bajnë me kundërajrorin.

Të gjitha këto gjana e të tjera të cilat ma vonë retorika e historisë së rezistencës i ka naltue, duket se i shkaktonin nji alergji të veçantë partizanit intelektual Artom. Tue lexue librin e tij (Diario di un partigiano ebreo, Bollati Boringhieri, kujdesue prej Guri Schwarz) më erdhën në mend kujtimet e luftës partizane në Shqipni të nji mjeku italian të quejtun Franco Benanti, të cilat me sa di un nuk janë përkthye ende në gjuhën shqipe.

Libri i Franco Benanti-t (La guerra più lunga. Albania 1943-1948, Mursia) asht botue në vitin 1966 por tue qenë se librat e kësaj natyre janë tepër të pakët e të panjohtun, ai e ruen ende sot freskinë dhe randësinë e vet.
Asht nji libër prej të cilit mund të mësohet ma shumë për luftën partizane sesa prej vëllimeve të historisë që nisin e mbarojnë me urra. 

Edhe pse i shkruem prej nji mjeku, ai libër mbetë edhe sot kronika e nji intelektuali që vuen dhe sheh tue vuejt të tjerët gjatë luftës, që urren luftën dhe dhunën dhe që na jep pamje të gjalla dhe mjaft besnike të asaj periudhe.
Autori ka qenë mjek pranë divizionit Perugia dhe asht marrë kryesisht me profilaksinë e tifos eksantematike dhe të sëmundjes së Brill-it  të dyja këto sëmundje që transmetohen nepërmjet morrave. Mbas kapitullimit të Italisë, dr. Benanti bashkohet me disa formacione partizane, ku ndihma e tij asht mjaft e çmueshme, mbasi tifoja asht nji rrezik i vazhdueshëm i tyne. 

Gjatë vitit të fundit të luftës doktor Franko Benanti ban pjesë në spitalin partizan, i cili ndiqet kamba kambës prej gjermanëve dhe ballistave, të cilët kanë shpartallue gati krejtsisht brigadat partizane në jug të vendit, tue vra, tue kap rob të panumërt dhe tue tue ba që nji pjesë e madhe e formacioneve të dezertojnë. Ndërkaq Shtabi i përgjithshëm, vëren Benanti, kishte mendue kryesisht sesi me shpëtue vetveten. Megjithatë ai nuk mohon kurrsesi sakrificën ekstreme të disa njësive partizane për mbrojtjen e spitalit partizan, sidomos për tërheqjen e tij prej Zagorisë.

Por le të kthehemi pak mbrapa në kohë. 


(vijon ma poshte...)

----------


## Labeati

Lufta partizane në Shqipni në ditarin e nji italiani

*(vijim )*

(marrun prej: www.albanovaonline.com )

...

8 shtatori 1943 e gjen Benantin në jug të vendit tonë, divizioni i tij asht i shpërndamë në Përmet, Këlcyrë, Gjinokastër, Tepelenë, kurse batalioni III i regjimentit 130  ku ishte efektiv Benanti ndodhej buzë Dhembelit e kishte nën kontroll rrugën strategjike që lidhte me Greqinë. 

Gjithçka shfaqet si e pashmangshme para syve të italianëve që janë mërzitë me luftën e marrë të Duces, e kështu nis tërheqja dhe grupimi drejt Këlcyrës, sulmi i pabesë i nji bande balliste, ramja rob tek ish aleatët gjerman në kampin e përqendrimit të Mavrovës, Drashovicës. 

Sulmi partizan i batalionit Halim Xhelo dhe Ismail Qemali kundër kampit të Mavrovës për të marrë municionet panumërta që nji ploton gjerman ruente së bashku me 7 mijë robët italianë shkaktoi viktima të panumërta mes robëve, por edhe i liroi ata prej gjermanve. Megjithatë disa autoblinda gjermane që mbërrijnë me shpejtësi prej Vlone hedhin në erë depon e municioneve tue shkaktue nji numër të madh të vramësh e të plagosunish.

Për Benantin nis kështu nji jetë e re, me partizanët. Ikja mes ullishtash, ndër male, e çon së bashku me shokët e vet dhe me partizanët tek nji kasolle ku mes territ, në kushte higjienike të mjerueshme shtrihej me nji kambë të thyeme komandanti partizan Hysni Kapo. Mbasi i jep ndihmën e nevojshme mjeksore, ky i fundit merret vesht italisht me Benantin për me çue disa mushka e me tërheq të plagosunit në Mavrovë. 

Ndërkaq nuk mungojnë episodet e banditizmit ma ekstrem: nji ushtari italian që vuente prej krize të fortë malarje, gjatë natës i vidhen të gjitha teshat prej banditëve shqiptarë dhe në mëngjes gjendet i vdekun. Në fshatin Vajzë nji grupi italianësh u vidhen nën kërcënimin e armëve këpucët. Por nuk mungojnë edhe aktet e solidaritetit, sidomos prej grave dhe nanave shqiptare të cilat, tregon Benanti, ndanin me ushtarët e uritun gjithçka kishin.

Me 2 tetor 1943 gjermanët sulmojnë Kuçin dhe partizanët në tërheqje e sipër djegin fshatin. Mbretnon nji kaos i madh, aeroplanat gjerman mitralojnë partizanët që mundohen me arrit pyjet. Benanti ndjekë rrjedhën e Shushicës, drejt veriut, kalon Kallaratin e ma në fund i lodhun, në mbramjen e 2 tetorit mbërrin në shtëpinë e Xhemil Meços, nji kryetar Balli i asaj zonë, i cili i ofron mikpritjen shqiptare dhe kur e përcjell i thotë se dera e tij asht gjithmonë e hapun për çfarëdolloj nevoje.

Ndërkaq në Gjinokastër ishin pasë grumbullue menjiherë mbas 8 shtatorit komanda e divizionit Perugia dhe shtabi së bashku me nji numër batalionesh në gjendje lufte. Me 13 shtator 1943, rreth 15 mijë partizanë në nji krah dhe 12 mijë ballista në krahun tjetër i afrohen vendqëndrimit të italianëve dhe të dyja palët, ndamas, i japin ultimatum me dorzue armët. Italianët nuk pranojnë kurrsesi. Atëherë ballistat, mbasditen e 14 shtatorit ulen prej maleve dhe i afrohen me hap të shkujdesun kampit italian. Ushtria italiane ka urdhën mos me gjuejt. Të gjithë janë me pushkë për faqe. Natë moment mjafton nji batare e shprazun prej dikujt dhe të gjitha grykat e zjarrit të italianëve shpërthejnë së bashku. Ballistat lanë nji numër të madh të vramësh, ndër ta edhe Lepenica, shumë kufoma i merr Drinosi me vete. Të nesërmen misionarët baziljan që ishin në Gjinokastër marrin leje për me tërheq trupat e të vramëve.

Ndërkohë grupe grupe italianët mundohen me mbërrijt bregun e detit me shpresën me gjetë anije për me u kthye në atdhe. Nji grup i tillë prej 120 oficerash italianë kapet prej SS-ve në afërsi të Borshit dhe dërgohet për në Sarandë. Do të pushkatohen të gjithë në Porto Limione, siç dëshmojnë disa partizanë shqiptarë që ndjekun prej larg skenën.

Nuk mungojnë episodet e heroizmit. Në fillim të tetorit në luginën e Kuçit gjermanët kapin rreth 800 rob italian. Ndajnë veçmas oficerat prej ushtarëve, dhe prej oficerave ndajnë ata që konsideroheshin efektiva jo luftarakë (kapelanin, mjekun, intendentin etj). Të tjerët do të pushkatohen për tradhti ndaj aleatëve gjermanë. Katër nga katër shkojnë drejt pushkatimit tue bërtitë: Rroftë Italia. Nji prej atyne që ishte në grupin e atyne që nuk do të pushkatohej, toger Rodolfo Betti, tue pa shokët që po vdisnin, i afrohet plotonit tue bërtitë: Gjermanë vrasës, rroftë Italia, due me vdekë edhe un me shokët....

Mbasi ndahet me Xhemil Meçon, Benanti bashkohet me spitalin partizan në Smokthinë, ku vepron mjeku Ibrahim Dervishi i cili ka si ndihmëse nji vajzë të re që e thërrasin Lume, e cila në të vërtetë asht Drita Kosturi. 
Mëngjesin e 4 tetorit nji kolonë gjermane që po vinte prej Vlonet detyron spitalin me ndërrue menjiherë vend. Spitali partizan detyrohet me iu ngjitë malit të Kundrevicës (2130 m) për me i shpëtue rrethimit gjerman, e atje nalt do të qëndrojë deri me 10 tetor. Ma në fund vjen kthimi në Smokthinë. Komanda partizane i dërgon spitalit disa dele, të cilat menjiherë coptohen dhe piqen. Benanti përshkruen kënaqësinë primitive që provon tue hangër me duer copa mishi gjysëm të pjekuna që kullojnë gjak dhe nënvizon: u bana partizan i Enver Hoxhës vetëm prej hallit, mbasi kur i kumtova Lumes se doja me ikë drejt detit, më paralajmëroi se nuk ishte nji ide aspak e mirë dhe se do të interpretohej si dezertim.

Nuk mungojnë as makthet. Në Smokthinë paraqitet nji ushtar italian i veshun vetëm me nji lëkurë deljet. Kishte luejt mendsh gjatë shpërthimit të kampit të Mavrovës. Mandej shqiptarët i kishin vjedhë të gjitha teshat e materialet dhe e kishin lanë me nji lëkurë deljet. Fliste krejt pa lidhje e nuk pranonte me u veshë. U zhduk, tregon Benanti, mes territ ashtu siç kishte ardhë. Mbas disa ditësh mora vesht, shton ai, se e kishin kapë tue vjedhë në spital dhe me urdhën të dr. Ibrahimit dhe të Lumes e kishin pushkatue.

Në fund të tetorit Benanti dërgohet me mision në Ramicë tek komanda partizane për me vizitue nji partizane të sëmurë. I pari që takon në komandë asht Mehmet Shehu, i cili ka nji paraqitje trimoshi  tregon doktori - i veshun gjysëm ushtarak e gjysëm civil, me dy pistoleta të mëdhaja në brez. Mbasi i jep nji cigare ai i tregon doktorit me nji italishte të keqe se e kanë thirrë për me vizitue shoqen Liri Gega.
Liria asht e sëmurë. Ajo vetë i thotë doktorit se vuen prej malarjes dhe pa ndonji zor të madh zhvishet dhe vizitohet prej tij. Në fund e falenderon disa herë italisht. Aventura e rrezikshme e doktor Benantit vijon ma tej.
***

*(vijon ma poshte)*

----------


## Labeati

Lufta partizane në Shqipni në ditarin e nji italiani

Ardian Ndreca 
(marrun prej: www.albanovaonline.com )

(vijim )

...

Në nandor të vitit 1943 spitali partizan  tregon doktor Franco Benanti  u rikthye në Kuçin e djegun prej partizanëve nji muej ma parë. Kishte mbetë në kambë, poshtë, vetëm nji shtëpi, nji kthinë e pistë që duhej shndërrue në spital. 

Dy mjekët italianë, Benanti dhe Condorelli kishin nji partizan ndihmës, të quejtun Kadri, i cili përpiqej me u mësue shqip. Mënyra e mësimit shqip që përdorte partizani Kadri ngjante shumë me atë të Premtit me Robinsonin, e kështu që Kadriu nuk pati sukses, mbasi nuk dinte italisht dhe njohunitë e tij gramatike të shqipes ishin të ngjashme me ato që kishte për italishten. 
Në Kuç ishte përhapë nji epidemi tifoje e mes pacientave të shumtë dr. Benanti shëroi edhe motrën e sekretarit të komandës partizane të Kuçit, i cili i dha besën doktorit se do ta ndihmonte në rast nevoje. 

Me 21 e 22 dhjetor 1943 trupat gjermane të nisuna prej Vlonet filluen «Operacionin e dimnit». Prej Shushicet, në Llogara e deri në Tepelenë sulmi gjerman rrafshoi gjithçka. Gjermanët ishin në Brataj e mortajat kishin nisë me goditë spitalin, ndërkaq partizanët iknin me shpejtësi ndër male.
Murati dhe Kadriu dhanë urdhnin me lëvizë, spitali partizan nuk kishte paqë.
***
Në muejt e fundit edhe pse partizanët kishin ba raprezalje mes robve italianë, nji masë e madhe ushtarësh dhe oficerash ishte bashkue me forcat partizane.
Benanti kujton vrasjen e kapitenit të karabinierëve Carminati, i cili ishte paraqitë tek partizanët për me luftue përkrah tyne dhe ishte pushkatue rrugës prej Beratit në Vertop, mandej togerat Risi e Altieri të vramë afër Gjinokastrës, ushtarët Pardi, Nucci e Moroni në Tepelenë, kolonel Rossi, komandanti i 151 të artilierisë, dhe toger Gabaldo të pushkatuem prej komunistave në Delvinë, nënkolonel Costadura i pushkatuem prej bandës së Memo Metos. 
Por rasti ma i randë ishte pushkatimi i kolonës me 110 karabinierë, me tetë oficera nën komandën e kolonel Gamucci-t  të cilët po shkonin drejt maleve me u bashkue me partizanët. Të çarmatosun me tradhti, ishin pushkatue prej komunistave afër Burrelit dhe gjanat e tyne personale ishin nda mes autorëve të krimit.

Kurse grupet kompakte të ushtrisë italiane që nuk kishin dorzue armët, si psh. kompania e 343 të Arezzo-s e komandueme prej toger Bellodi-t, batalionet Zignani, Mosconi e Nuova Italia, disa kompani mortajash 81-she dhe divizioni Firenze i gjen. Arnaldo Azzi-t kishin detyrue partizanët me ba nji marrveshtje në Arbanë me 28 shtator 1943 e nji të dytë ma vonë në Burrel  me anë të cilave partizanët njihnin dhe inkuadronin trupat italiane në luftën kundër gjermanëve dhe ballistave.

Kah ana tjetër partizanët kishin krijue në Punëmirë, në veri-perëndim të Voskopojës, nji kamp përqëndrimi për ushtarët italianë, të cilët mbaheshin në kushte çnjerzore, me shumë pak ushqim dhe detyroheshin me punue në shërbim të komandës së kampit. 
Figura ma e urryeme e kampit të Punëmirës ishte komisari i komandës partizane të Voskopojës, nji kriminel sadist, që përdorte gjithfarëlloj torturash mbi robt italianë. Nji sulm gjerman detyroi ma vonë partizanët me ia mbathë e vetëm atëherë robt fituen lirinë dhe u nisën drejt bregdetit, edhe pse shumica vdiqën rrugës apo u kapën prej fshatarëve dhe u detyruen me punue për ta për nji copë bukë.

Në Voskopojë, tregon Benanti, njohta edhe kapobandën e famshëm Riza Kodheli, i cili komandonte batalionin Tomori. Kodheli donte me dijtë prej oficerave italianë nëse dinin me përdorë mortajat 81-she. Rasti i parë u paraqit në Polenë, kur nji patrullë gjermane sulmoi forcat e Tomorit. Kodheli dha urdhën me gjuejt me mortajë gjermanët, dhe goditja e saktë e ngriti ndieshëm moralin partizan. 

Rasti i dytë ishte nji goditje e saktë mes nji grupi ballistash në nji fshat afër Ersekës, ballistat ikën të terrorizuem. Ndërkaq Riza Kodheli digjte shtëpitë e ballistave dhe ftonte italianët me festue fitoren në nji drekë fshati. Mbas disa ditë pushimi në fshatin e Kodhelit, batalioni rimerrte rrugën për Mokër, tue i shpëtue rrethimit gjerman dhe tue ba disa beteja të ashpra me ballistat, në nji prej këtyne luftimeve nji goditje mortaje do të vriste 7 ballista në zonën e Tomorricës, gja që do të sillte nji kundërsulm gjermano-ballist dhe ikjen e partizanëve. Riza Kodheli, kujton Benanti, ishte tipi i kaçakut të vjetër që jeton me luftë, mënyrat e tija për me të falenderue ishin origjinale, kishte nji entuziazëm luftarak primitiv.
***

(vijon)

----------


## Labeati

*...vijim*

***
«Operacioni i dimnit» vijon doktor Benanti hodhi forca të mëdha gjermane kundër Pezës, Shijakut, Peqinit dhe beteja në Arbanë i theu krejtsisht forcat partizane që qëndronin pranë shtabit, tue detyrue shtabin e përgjithshëm me u tërheq drejt jugut. 
Ndërkaq forca gjermane prej Fierit, Mallakastret e Beratit i kishin mbyllë rrugëkalimin brigadës I të M. Shehut në Gllavë e kështu brigada filloi me u sjellë pa dijtë se ku po shkonte dhe pati dezertime në masë. Ndërsa të plagosunit vriteshin prej vetë shokëve të tyne me nji plumb mbas koke. 

Kështu sillej Mehmet Shehu për me lehtësue brigadën e me lëviz ma lirshëm. Fshatarët mallakastriotë që shihnin sesi po shkallmohej brigada, nuk e mshehnin aspak antipatinë e tyne për partizanët dhe nuk u jepnin vullnetarisht asnji ndihmë, mbasi nuk harronin konfiskimet e mallnave dhe të kafshëve si edhe padrejtësitë tjera të shkaktueme prej partizanëve. Ata pak fshatarë që ndihmonin brigadën e banin këtë gja pse kishin ndonji të afërm partizan.

Me 19 dhjetor gjermanët dhe ballistat i dhanë nji goditje të randë partizanëve në zonën Çermenikë-Shëngjergj-Martanesh ku ndodhej shtabi dhe brigada II dhe III. Brigada e III humbi 35 vetë dhe mujti me u drejtue kah Mati, Kurse brigada II e komandueme prej Beqir Ballukut, e përbame prej partizanësh të rinj e pa përvojë lufte gati u shkatrrue krejt. 
Batalioni i saj III u bashkue me ballistat, të tjerët dezertuen dhe shumë u kapën prej gjermanëve dhe u pushkatuen menjiherë në vend. Shtabi u izolue në Labinot e mezi mundi me kalue Shkumbinin, pa mujtë me mbajtë asnji kontakt me forcat partizane. 

Komanda gjermane me 7 janar nisi nji sulm të ri tue rrethue forcat partizane nga Korça, Elbasani, Vithkuqi dhe tue dobsue shumë brigadën IV, e cila kaloi me vështirsi Qafën e Becit (1603 m) mes borës së naltë 2 metra.
Brigada I dhe batalioni Gramshi (emni Antonio Gramshi dhe i perbame prej italianeve - shenimi jem jo i artikullit)  kishin detyrën me ndalë forcat gjermane e me u dhanë kohë partizanëve me u tërheqë prej Zagoriet dhe me kalue në Dangëlli. 
Tenda e Qypit ishte vendi ku do të ndaleshin gjemanët e aty partizanët shqiptarë dhe italianë treguen heroizëm të papamë. 

Operacioni i dimnit po mbyllej me sulmin gjerman ndaj brigadës V të Shefqet Peçit e Hysni Kapos, e cila tue mos mujtë me ndalë gjermanët në luftimet e Gjormit, Vajzës e Gumenicës u tërhoq në Kurveleshin e Sipërm, në zonën e Kuçit, tue i pru gjermanët aty ku ndodhej spitali partizan. 

Nisi kështu tërheqja tragjike e spitalit partizan. Pararoja e mandej mushkat e ngarkueme me materiale e me të sëmurët randë, mandej kolona partizane e në fund nji student mjeksie grekofon, i quejtun Grigor. Kolona i ngjitej maleve thikë e në nji farë vendi u braktisën ushqimet e materialet. 
Era, bora, ngrica ishin anmiqtë ma të mëdhaj, mandej vinin gjermanët e ballistat  tregon Benanti. Disa prej mushqve thyen kambët dhe u mbytën prej partizanëve, që i ndanë katërsh për ti përdorë si ushqim. 
Mesnatën e 22 dhjetorit spitali mbërrin në fshatin Golem ku partizanët priten pa qejf prej fshatarëve të mbështjellun në lëkura deljet.

Golemi ishte nji fshat barinjsh  kujton doktori  e më bani shumë përshtypje urrejtja reciproke që ekzistonte mes barinjve dhe partizanëve, megjithatë dy mjekët italianë, Condorelli e Benanti priten me nji mikpritje të rrallë prej nji familje fshatare. 
Ndoshta, theksoi ai, fakti që italianët priteshin aq mirë donte me theksue në mënyrë polemike prej barinjve, konsideratën e ulët që kishin për partizanët shqiptarë. Na dhanë me hangër pulendër, djathë dhe qumësht. 

Në mëngjes dr. Ibrahimi dhe komandant Islam Radovicka dhanë alarmin: spitali po rrethohej prej gjermanëve. 
Ndërkaq pashë partizan Grigorin shkruen Benanti - që ishte prangosë dhe rrinte mes dy partizanëve: Koleg, më ndihmo, jam në rrezik jetet  foli Grigori, por roja partizani i urdhnoi mos me folë. 
Ma vonë mora vesht  shkruen Benanti - se ai akuzohej se kishte lanë nji partizan me vdekë prej të ftohtit, por në momentin e fundit komandant Radovicka i kishte shpëtue jetën tue hy garant për të.
....

(vijon ma poshte ....)

----------


## Labeati

vijim


U nisëm drejt Kolojnës tregon Benanti, destinacioni ishte Zagoria. Mandej ngjitja e malit Spile, Saraqinishti e ma në fund Poliçani. Spitali vijon drejt Sheperit dhe Nivanit, ku ndenjtëm nji javë, mandej në fillim të janarit u nisëm drejt Kurveleshit, përfundon mjeku italian.
Spitali partizan u vendos në Vermik, në nji rrafshnaltë në jug-lindje të Smokthinës, në shtëpinë e Riza Runës. Dr. Ibrahimit iu besue nji detyrë tjetër dhe e la spitalin në duert e partizanes Ylvie, nji grue rreth të tridhjetave e martueme me nji partizan që luftonte në veri. 
Ajo kishte nji urrejtje për Italinë, shkruen Benanti, mbasi propaganda ia kishte ba mendjen tortë tue e ba me besue se Italia përfaqsonte anmikun ma të madh të Shqipnisë. Sa herë që i jepej rasti i përdorte ushtarët italianë si skllevën, por ndaj mjekëve tregonte vlerësim të heshtun. 

Si të gjitha partizanet tjera Ylvia përbuzte dhe donte me e shlye të kaluemen, e për ketë gja menjiherë mbas nisjes së burrit të saj u ba dashnorja e kapos së partizanëve që shoqnonin spitalin, njifarë Bravo Kuçi. Në mbramje ata flenin së bashku e para të gjithëve përqafoheshin si të mos ishte asgja. Mandej partizania Ylvie filloi tue i lëshue pe edhe partizanëve të tjerë shoqnues e në fund edhe të plagosunve që kuroheshin pranë spitalit partizan. Në brigadat partizane, në përgjithsi, vëren Benanti, ishte diçka normale me pasë marrdhanje mes partizanëve dhe partizaneve.

Nji natë marsi të 1944 gjatë nji stuhie bore në Vermik dikush trokiti tek dera e spitalit. Ishte nji ushtar italian i mbuluem me zhele, në vend të këpucëve kishte nji grumbull pecash të ndyta e të ngrime, ishte i unshëm dhe i palamë, me buzë të çame, quhej Giannini. Na tregoi buzë zjarrit sesi kishte hy në Shqipni prej Greqie, mbas nji udhtimi plot aventura të nisun prej Rodit, - shkruen Benanti.

Giannini me shokët e vet ushtarakë kishte mbërrijt për Krishtlindje afër Follorinet, por tue qenë se aty kishte gjermanë kishte vijue drejt Prespës e mandej kah fusha e Korçës, ku partizanët shqiptarë u kishin grabitë armët, teshat e trupit dhe këpucët dhe i kishin internue në kampin famëkeq të Punëmirës, ku kishte rreth 400 italianë. 
Giannini kishte ikë prej kampit dhe kishte kalue Tomorricën e Skraparin tu mbërrijt në Vermik. Udhtimi në ato kushte e kishte lodhë e shkatrrue, aq sa kishte shenja ngrimjet në kambë. Në fakt, tregon doktori, kambët i kishte ngjyrë blu, gishtat ishin në gjendje gangrene dhe dy prej tyne ia preva menjiherë. 
Mbasi e mjekon, Benanti i gjen nji kand në spital, ndërsa partizania Ylvie me shokët e vet kishin ndigjue në heshtje historinë e Gianninit e kuptohej që su kishte pëlqye tregimi për Punëmirën. Të nesërmen nadje Giannini nuk ishte ma në spital. 
Pyeta për të, - vijon Benanti  e Ylvia më tha se shokët nuk kishin mujtë me durue erën e randë të kambëve të tija të gangrenizueme dhe e kishin nxjerrë përjashta.
Nuk deshta me ndie ma shumë, tregon doktori, por dola dhe ngava nëpër borë. 

E gjeta nja 100 metër në rrugën që të çonte për në Kuç. Trupi i tij shtrihej gjysëm i mbuluem me borë. Nji krah i kishte mbetë jashtë, sikur donte me tregue apo me mallkue. Kishte vdekë i ngrimë në atë pozicion, tue marrë formën e nji statuje tragjike. 
Nuk do ta harroj kurrë at pamje  rrëfen doktor Benanti, dëshpërimi jem u kthye në urrejtje e nisa me ec drejt Kuçit pa e kthye kryet mbrapa.

(vijon)

----------


## Labeati

...vijim



Ndërsa vijonte punimet Kongresi i Përmetit, gjermanët nisën bastisjen në shkallë të gjanë, kjo veprimtari ushtarale njihet si “Operacioni i qershorit”. 

Ishte nji operacion i madh që gruparmata E e gjeneralit von Löhr ndërmerrte në Ballkan kundër partizanëve jugosllavë, grekë dhe shqiptarë. Merrnin pjesë rreth 70 mijë gjermanë të inkuadruem në divizionet 297°, 181°, 21° dhe 104° si edhe nji pjesë e divizionit 1° alpin, të gjitha këto trupa mbështeteshin prej 10 mijë vetëve që i përkisnin rradhëve të Ballit dhe të xhandarmërisë shqiptare. 

Plani gjerman ishte me rrethue partizanët shqiptarë në zonën mes Kurveleshit dhe bregdetit. Takimi i parë me partizanët ndodhi në Devoll mes batalionit Fuat Babani dhe trupave gjermane. 
Batalioni partizan u shkatrrue dhe u shpërnda gati krejtsisht. Italianët e batalionit Gramshi luftonin në Mokër, Tomorricë dhe Sulovë tue ngadalsue marshimin gjerman. 
Ndërkaq, kujton Benanti, nji kolonë gjermane kalonte Qafën e Kiçokut, hynte në Skrapar e në Dishnicë e kjo gja përhapi panikun mes partizanëve. Shtabi i përgjithshëm braktisi Përmetin mbramjen e 30 majit, E. Hoxha, H. Lleshi e S. Moisiu në kalë, të tjerët, rreth 1000 partizanë në kambë. 

Komisari i spitalit, Gogo Nushi organizoi evakuimin e të sëmurëve. Nisëm me iu ngjitë Dhëmbelit, por nji pjesë e të sëmurëve nuk mbërrinin e atëherë duheshin ndërtue barrela për ta. Iu afruem nji fshati e shpresuem me pushue, por aty kishte gjerman e ballista dhe u detyruem me ikë. Në mbramje – shkruen Benanti – kishin nisë me lanë mbas vetes përgjatë rrugës shumë të sëmurë e të plagosun që s’mund të ecnin ma asnji hap. Herë mbas here nji krisëm pushke tregonte se ai që ishte rrëzue përtokë e s’mund të ecte ma, ishte eliminue prej rojeve partizane. 

Armata partizane po shpërbahej, pa disiplinë dhe pa dijtë se ku me shkue, por thjesht tue rend e tue ikë prej ndjekjes së anmikut. Herë mbas here takonim reparte që tërhiqeshin e vinin drejt nesh pa dijtë se ku po shkojnë. Mbretnonte kaosi i plotë. Mbas disa ditë udhtimi spitali mbërrijti në Zhepovë ku gjeti brigadën 12°. 
Benanti përshkruen nji masë laramane që ngjante me nji kamp gabelësh, partizanë të ndyetë që u vinte era e keqe, ndërkaq Stuka-t gjermane mitralonin dhe ne vuenim për bukë dhe për ujë – rrëfen Benanti. Prej aty mbërrijtëm në Çepan, ku përveç të plagosunve nisëm me vizitue e me kurue edhe nji numër të madh civilash vendas.

(vijon)

----------


## Labeati

...vijim


Dikur operacioni gjerman mori fund. 
Partizanët humbën në ato luftime 1500 vetë, kurse numri i të plagosunve dhe i të sëmurëve që u eliminuen prej vetë partizanëve gjatë ikjes asht i panjohun. 
Në fillim të gushtit, tregon Benanti, erdhi në Çepan Vasil Konomi komisari i brigadës 2° me urdhnin me mtransferue pranë asaj brigade, e cila e kishte bazën në Vithkuq. 

Komandant i saji ishte Beqir Balluku, nji kapobandë tipik shqiptar, oportunist dhe gjakatar, tepër i zoti në kapjen e njerzve. Balluku kishte ba nji kurs për nënoficer, ma vonë ballistat i kishin vra vëllain dhe tashti ai hakmerrej ndaj tyne. E vetmja gja që dinte me ba Beqir Balluku ishin raprezaljet kundër ballistave, të tilla ai bani në at periudhë në Luaras, Gostivishtë, Borovë, Rehovë, Prodan. 

Si kundërpërgjegje ndaj veprimeve guerrilase të Ballukut që me nji mortajë hidhte ndonji predhë prej larg mes shtëpiave ku kishte ballista e gjerman, këta të fundit nisën nji ditë me bombardue me topa prej Boboshticet vendqëndrimin e brigadës në Vithkuq. 
Predhat e para ranë mbi komandë, në magazina e në stallat e kuajve. Gjithë brigada me në krye komandën ia mbathi me shpejtësi. Mbas 5 ditë ikjet, mbërrijtëm në pyjet e shën Mërtirit e andej nga Kovaçishti ku u ndalëm me marrë frymë. Qielli ishte sterrë e shiu na bante qull. Vetëm atëherë e morëm vesht se kishim ikë kot, pse gjermanët nuk kishin shkue aspak në Vithkuq por vetëm sa kishin bombardue. 
U kthyem rishtas në Vithkuq.

Taktikën e partizanëve shqiptarë, tregon Benanti e përmirsoi apo ma mirë me thanë e ndryshoi krejtësisht koloneli jugosllav V. Stojiniq, i cili këshilloi E. Hoxhën me i këputë lidhjet me Ballin dhe me i shpallë luftë atij menjiherë, mandej këshilloi me dërgue disa njësi partizane në veri ku lëvizja nuk kishte as baza dhe as mbështetje. 
Edhe misioni sovjetik nisi me u mësue shqiptarëve taktikën e luftës me formacione të hapuna e me plane të mirëorganizueme. 

Benanti kujton se plani për çlirimin e Tiranës ishte i Stojiniqit dhe i të dërguemit tjetër jugosllav Vojo Todoroviq. Ai plan u mbështet paraprakisht edhe prej komandës së RAF-it e cila dërgoi prej Italie nji skuadrilje italiane me bombardue nji prej kolonave ma të mëdhaja gjermane në Qafë Krrabë, ku gjermanët lanë shumë të vdekun.

Stojiniqi kishte urdhnue që brigadat 1°, 4°, 8° dhe ajo 10° të rrethonin Tiranën tue i pre rrugën e tërheqjes gjermanëve. Por brigada 8° dhe 10° vonuen shumë me mbërrijtë dhe anmiku pati rrugën e çilun e kështu që plani dështoi. 

Me 15 nandor gjermanët kishin braktisë Tiranën, tue lanë në nji fortino në qendër të saj nji ushtar me nji mitraloz dhe me disa arka me municion. Ushtari gjerman rezistoi për 36 orë derisa i mbaruen municionet e mandej vrau veten. 

Me 17 nandor, mbas dy ditësh që kishin ikë gjermanët, Tirana u çlirue.



(vijon)

----------


## Labeati

... vijim



Interesant asht edhe tregimi i Benantit për çlirimin e Korçës.

Me 24 tetor 1944 gjermanët lanë Korçën tue shkue në drejtim të Bilishtit për me mbërrijt në Bitole në Jugosllavi me marrë trenin për në veri. 
Nji makinë gjermane me 16 ushtarë u prish dhe u ndal pak kilomentra larg Korçës  flet Benanti. 

Bri rrugës rrinin brigadat 2°, 9° dhe 20° që sulmuen me furi mjetin ushtarak. U vra menjiherë partizani Nazmi Gaba dhe u plagosën shumë të tjerë. Ma në fund gjermanët u mundën. 

Mandej tri brigadat partizane hynë triumfuese në Korçë, në krye ecte Beqir Balluku. Menjiherë partizanët nxorën me forcë prej spitalit civil të gjithë të sëmurët, pa njoftue aspak drejtorin, Dr. Polenën, dhe e mbushën spitalin me partizan. 
Menjiherë qytetarët korçarë u mbyllën nëpër shtëpia prej frike, por andej kah darka nji turmë e dehun prej rreth 3000 partizanesh e partizanësh filloi me gërsitë ndër dyert e qytetit e atyne që vononin me i hapë i gjuenin ndonji breshni automatiku. 

Dy «shokë» partizanë më kishin «premtue», tregon Benanti, se kur të çlirohej Korça do të festonim së bashku, e kështu, të dehun erdhën me mmarrë për me e mbajt fjalën e partizanit. Do të shkojmë thanë tek nji familje e pasun, tek avokat Kondi. 
Avokati kishte nji shtëpi të mirë shumë dhe na priti me mirësjellje bashkë me zojën e tij. «Shokët» nisën me çue gotat e rakisë e filluen me folë tue thanë sesa të mira do të kishte populli me qeverinë e re e se ato të mira nuk i përkisnin të zotit të shtëpisë, pse regjimi komunist skishte nevojë për avoketën. 
Përfunduen tue e ftue avokatin me ndërrue profesion sa ma shpejt. Ai ndigjonte pa bëza, e dukej se nuk i merrte pernjimend fjalët e tyne.

Atëherë shokët kërkuen me njohtë antarët tjerë të familjes. Dolën dy vajza rreth 20 vjeçe, brune, me kaçurrela, të veshuna në mënyrë shumë elegante. Ma e reja përshëndeti dhe më foli frëngjisht e pak italisht, tue i injorue krejt shokët e mi. Vajza tjetër rrinte në nji kand pa folë me askënd, se kuptova  thotë Benanti  pse e bante ketë gja, pse ishte e ndrojtun apo ndiente thjesht neveri.

«Çlirimi» do të sjellin me vete dy arrestime të njimbasnjishme për Benantin, akuza të randa që rrezikojnë me e çue drejt pushkatimit. 
Ndoshta sot ndonji prej bijve dhe nipave të atyne partizanëve që ai përshkruen aq me gjallni me pendën e tij, hanë thonjt e duerve tue mendue se sa mirë do të kishte qenë po të ishte pushkatue atëherë mjeku italian Benanti. 

Por, jeta e njerzve asht e çuditshme, Benanti shpëtoi dhe shkroi kujtimet e veta. Nji ditë, kur sapo komunistat e kishin lirue prej burgut dhe prej akuzës si spiun i Vatikanit, Benantit i paraqitet nji oficer partizan që shtihej si i sëmurë pse nuk donte me shkue në frontin kundër provokatorëve grekë. 
Benanti e demaskon dhe nuk pranon me e shpall të paaftë. Atëherë partizani trim e gjuen në pushkë prej inatit Benantin dhe e plagosë randë në kambë. Jemi në qershor 1948 kur për Benantin i jepet leja me u kurue në Beograd, ky asht hapi i parë drejt lirisë, mbas pak javësh ai mbërrin në Romë. 

Lufta ka mbarue edhe për të.

----------


## Labeati

***

Kemi pa deri tashti sesi kujtimet e mjekut italian Franco Benanti demitizojnë luftën partizane në Shqipni dhe japin nji fytyrë krejt tjetër të partizanëve. 

Ata nuk janë gjithnji të dashtun prej popullit, bile as në zonat e jugut si në Mallakastër e në Skrapar të sipërm, nuk kanë nji moralitet të naltë, vrasin shokët e plagosun kur këta bahen pengesë për marshimet e detyrueshme, pushkatojnë robët, u vjedhin teshat e trupit ushtarëve italianë, e vetmja taktikë ushtarake që kanë - se me i mësue Vukmanoviq-Tempoja apo Stojiniqi  asht toccata e fuga si kaçakë, dezertimet mes tyne janë të shumta, vrasin civila shqiptarë për raprezalje.

Historiografia komuniste e postkomuniste, që asht pak a shumë e njejta, i ka mshehë këto fakte, ajo ka idealizue luftën nacional-çlirimtare deri nat pikë sa me e ba të pabesueshme. 

Lind pyetja: ndër ato 28 mijë dëshmorë a janë numrue edhe të plagosunit që janë pushkatue prej vetë partizanëve? Ndoshta ata janë dy herë dëshmorë! Dëshmojnë tradhtinë dhe zemërligësinë e shokëve të vet.

Sigurisht mes partizanëve duhet të kishte edhe nji numër të konsierueshëm kriminelash ordinerë dhe sadista, prej të cilëve dolën mandej mbas luftet hetuesat, komandantat e ndjekjes, drejtorat e burgjeve, kryetarët e degave etj. që slanë gja pa ba në popullin shqiptar.

Sot mbas shumë dekadash mund të themi me siguri nji gja: mbarimi i Luftës botnore solli në pushtet tek ne fundrrinat e kombit, e megjithëse u munduen me u ba diçka edhe mbas 50 vjetësh ata mbeten gjithnji plehane.

FUND

----------


## FAJKOI

o "labeat " me fal por si mund ti besoim cdo shkrimi qe shkruhet  ngate huajt per luften qe ka bere populli yne ne luften e II ,a nuk mban pak era antishqiptarizem ky shkrim ,a nuk eshte edhe babai i albanos pjestar i kesai lufte ,por ai (i jati i albanos )kate tjera pershtypje e mendime dhe nuk eshte i vetmi ...............
 pra si shum jan shtuar kto lloi shkrime kto kohet e fundit ........

----------


## Labeati

> o "labeat " me fal por si mund ti besoim cdo shkrimi qe shkruhet  ngate huajt per luften qe ka bere populli yne ne luften e II ,a nuk mban pak era antishqiptarizem ky shkrim ,a nuk eshte edhe babai i albanos pjestar i kesai lufte ,por ai (i jati i albanos )kate tjera pershtypje e mendime dhe nuk eshte i vetmi ...............


Fajkoi, gjithkush besoj asht i lire me besue cka dishron, megjithate edhe nqse disa te verteta na vijne idhet (e verteta ne pergjithesi nuk asht e ambel), apo nuk na interesojne, nuk don me thane se nuk ka kene ashtu.

Personalisht nuk vuna re ndonji fare antishqiptarizmi, ma shume nji paraqitje faktesh, me data, emna konkrete, te cilat jane te verifikueshme. Je i mirpritun me sjelle variante te tjera te ngjarjeve qe bahet fjale ne ket shkrim.

Sidokjofte, besoj se historia e ketij mjeku qe punoi disa vjet ne sherbim te partizaneve shqiptare ne L2B (edhe mbrapa), pra asht nji deshmi e gjalle, e perjetueme e jo e ndigjueme, ka ma shume vlere bile as mund te krahasohet me rrenat qe na mesojshin neper shkolla historia e "partise".

Une nuk di librin e te jatit te Albanos, gjithkush ka eksperiencat e veta, por mundesh ma e postue nqse e ke.

Veprimet e partizaneve shqiptare ne L2B jane konsistente me veprimet mbas L2B kur mbasi eliminuen kundershtaret politike, ju sollen njeni-tjetrit.






> pra si shum jan shtuar kto lloi shkrime kto kohet e fundit ........


Nqse e ke lexue me vemendje ky liber kujtimesh asht botue ne vitin 1966, para 40 vjetsh, e jo "kohet e fundit".
Asht faji i izolimit total qe kena pase qe ka shkaktue keto vonesa ne historine tone e pame prej synit te jashtem. 

Une mendoj se jane shume te randesishme deshmite autentike, per me verifikue historine e falsifikueme qe ende sot zhvillohet neper shkollat e vendit tone.

Nejse, ky asht mendimi jem, gjithkush mundet me i nxjerre konkluzionet vete.

----------


## bledikorcari

edhe jane te verteta,pse mos jene?pak ben dhe partizanet atehere,sishin te tere engjej.

----------


## Bizantin

> Lind pyetja: ndër ato 28 mijë dëshmorë a janë numrue edhe të plagosunit që janë pushkatue prej vetë partizanëve? Ndoshta ata janë dy herë dëshmorë! Dëshmojnë tradhtinë dhe zemërligësinë e shokëve të vet.


Ky gjykim i Ndreçës nuk më duket shumë i drejtë. Në tekst nuk na del nëse vetë partizanët e plagosur kërkuan nga shokët t'i vrasin për të mos rrënë në duart e gjermanëve apo të ballistëve. Mund të ketë ndodhur kështu.

Pastaj, pushkatimi i të plagosurve (me pëlqimin e tyre) ishte një praktikë mjaft e përhapur gjatë L2B sidomos nëpër ushtritë partizante por edhe ndër ushtritë e rregullta, kryesisht në Frontin e Lindjes. Ka me dhjetra raste që gjermanë të kenë vrarë shokët e tyre për të mos rrënë në duart e rusëve apo e kundërta. Rasti më ekstrem është ai i Dr. Goebbels-t, ku, për të mos i bjeri familja në duart e rusëve vrau fëmijët e tij një nga një (më duket se ishin gjashtë) bashkë me gruan dhe pastaj u vetvranë.

----------


## imodhjom

Po pergjigjem pa e lexuar fare artikullin pasi kete liber e njoh mire,dhe e kam lexuar ne origjinal.
Kini parasysh disa gjera:
- Libri eshte shkruar ne vitet 60 kur shqiperia isht ne anen tjeter te bllokut pra nje vend komunist dhe armik
- Autori ka nje mllef ndaj komunisteve,qe duket ne cdo pjese te librit mbase edhe me nje fare te drejte pasi nuk eshte se e kane trajtuar ne menyre miqesore.

Ky tipi eshte nje gjysem palacoje qe cdo arritje te partizaneve ja le si merite ushtareve italiane ne rradhet e tyre,dhe cdo gje te keqe shqipetareve.Shqipetaret i pershkruan si njerez te pabese e pa vlere,si kafshe hesapi,nderkohe qe arron se ai vete ishte pushtues ne vendin tone.Ka psh nje pjese kur flet per nje partizan qe niset me vrap ne drejtim te ushtareve gjermane dhe vret dy prej tyre por vdes edhe vete,dhe kete e pershkruan si te ishte ndonje karagjozllek prej budallai e jo heroisem.Partizanet i pershkruan si kurvare dhe madje thote qe  praktikonin seksin e lire(me keq se hipi-t),dhe kjo per ata qe kane lexuar kujtimet e oficereve angleze dihet qe s'eshte gje tjeter vecse nje rren me bisht.

Nejse sa per ate qe partizanet vrisnin shoket e tyre,shpresoj te mos jete e shkruar ne ate artikullin e labeatit se ne kete rast plehra nuk do ishte Italiani por autori i shkrimit shqip.
Ky italiani e pershkruan shume qarte terheqen e partizaneve ne malsit e jugut gjat operacionit te dimrit,dhe e thote haptas(nga te paktat here qe thote dicka te mire per shqiptaret),se ishte rreptsisht e ndaluar braktisja e te plagosurve,madje pershkruan rastin e nje partizani te pushkatuar pasi dyshohej se kishte lene te plagosur te vdisnin nga i ftohti.

Nejse ka shume gjera per te thene per ate liber,dhe mua personalish me eshte dukur shume i njeanshem,dhe jo thjesht anti komunist por anti shqiptar.

----------

violativo (28-12-2020)

----------


## Labeati

> Ky tipi eshte nje gjysem palacoje ...Shqipetaret i pershkruan si njerez te pabese e pa vlere,si kafshe hesapi,nderkohe qe arron se ai vete ishte pushtues ne vendin tone.


Shamjet nuk jane argumenta.
Fakti qe ne Shqipni e solli ushtria italiane (si mjek e jo si ushtar) nuk don me thane qe nuk paska te drejte me shkrue eksperiencen e vet ketu.

Ne ate artikull qe une e solla ketu (se librin ne origjinal nuk e kam lexue, ti mundesh ma na sjelle copa perkthimi gjithashtu), pra aty nuk pershkruhen te gjithe shqiptaret si njerez te pabese apo pa vlera humane, por komunistat e sidomos komandantat e partizaneve, ata qe drejtojshin luften.

Aty ka pjese qe kur flitet per familjet qytetare (avokati ne Korce) shpreh konsiderate shume te nalte, bile edhe per fshataret e barijte apo njerez te thjeshte qe e solli rasti.

Por si person me arsim edhe me njohuni mbi luften, ka gjykimin e vet per sjelljet e partizaneve, e na nuk mund tja hedhim poshte vetem se nuk na pelqen.






> Partizanet i pershkruan si kurvare dhe madje thote qe  praktikonin seksin e lire(me keq se hipi-t),dhe kjo per ata qe kane lexuar kujtimet e oficereve angleze dihet qe s'eshte gje tjeter vecse nje rren me bisht.


Se pari mundesh ma na sjelle ato pjese te kujtimeve te oficerave angleze.
Se dyti oficerat angleze nuk kane ndeje 4-5 vjet rresht nen urdhnat e partizaneve, por kane qene ne pergjithesi prane drejtuesve, kane ndeje pak muej, kane pase kushte te favorshme (relativisht) edhe jane trajtue me respekt e perulje hipokrite se oficerat angleze furnizojshin partizanet me gjithshka, prej brekeve deri tek florini e armet, prandaj ja kishin nevojen.

Per "imoralitetin" e partizaneve, aty ka dhane emna e njerez e funksione. Nu ma merr mendja se ka rrejte sepse partizanet jane njofte edhe mbas 1945, per mbramjet "tematiko-defrimi" me shoqet komuniste, sidomos kur vijshin krenet prej Tiranes.





> Ky italiani e pershkruan shume qarte terheqen e partizaneve ne malsit e jugut gjat operacionit te dimrit,dhe e thote haptas(nga te paktat here qe thote dicka te mire per shqiptaret),se ishte rreptsisht e ndaluar braktisja e te plagosurve,madje pershkruan rastin e nje partizani te pushkatuar pasi dyshohej se kishte lene te plagosur te vdisnin nga i ftohti.


Pra ku na intereson asht is sakte, ku nuk na pelqen jo.???!!!





> Nejse ka shume gjera per te thene per ate liber,dhe mua personalish me eshte dukur shume i njeanshem,dhe jo thjesht anti komunist por anti shqiptar.


Me kene antikomunist nuk don me thane detyrimisht edhe antishqiptar.

Cfardo pabesie e poshtersie partizanet e komandantat e tyne kane ba ne lufte asht disafishue mbas 1945.
Ti kerkon qe une me besue qe partizanet nen urdhnat e jugosllaveve paskan qene burra te mire, nderkohe qe porsa erdhen ne pushtet filluen masakra shuma ma te randa se gjermanet, vrane e burgosen pa gjyq inteligjencen, e mandej edhe njeni tjetrin, me tortura e dhune.

Simbas teje keta njerez ndryshuen mbrenda nji nate? A por ishin te tille, vetem se propaganda komuniste i ka fshe per 50 vjet.

Mirepo per fat ka deshmitare si puna e ketij italianit edhe te tjere, qe na me mujte me rindertue at kapitull te historise tone.

----------


## DESARET

Labeat me ke shkrire gazit me kete shkrim.Po ajo pjesa me Rambon gjerman qe qendroi 36 ore pa levizur vetem duke qelluar eshte me e bukura.Dhe ato heroizmat e pepinove qe zbuluan se kishin rezistence partizane vetem kur amerikanet arriten ne napoli nuk bien me poshte.Thuaj shyqyr qe ishin me amerikanet se do tja u benin si rusi polakeve qe i la ne meshiren e hitlerit.Une them se ky eshte nje hap perpara se te pakten pranohet se ka patur partizane shqiptare qe kane shkrehur nje pushke se per ata si pune jote qe ngaterrojne diktaturen me luften e popullit ne nuk jemi pushtuar ndoj here.

----------


## Hero i Popullit

- Italianet trima sypatrembur morro-arabo-siciliane na paskan bere luften partizane ne shqiperi pas kapitullimit te duces... E lexova me vemendje ket morron italian ne doren e ketij spurdhiakut me komplekse vorio-afrikan. 

Ne cdo rradhe te artikullit shkruhet se italianet e batalionit gramshi arrinin suksese ndersa batalionet partizane shqiptare vetem deshtime dhe gjithmone shkaterroheshin. Edhe kur ndonje batalion partizan arrinte ndonje fitore minimale, kjo e fundit vetem ne saje te ndihmes italiane. Por artikulli mbart ne vetvete shkrimin e nje mediokri dhe te nje prapambeturi mendor pasi nuk ka llogjike. Pas kapitulllimit, italianet a ishin  te grumbulluar ne kampe nga gjermanet??? Po nje pjese e tyre a rrugetonte drejt bregdetit shqiptar per te shpetuar??? Po pjesa tjeter a u prit nga familjet shqiptare me gjitha te mirat??? Nga na dolen keta italiane luftetare qe eklipsuan partizanet shqiptare ne luften kunder gjermaneve??
Italianet nuk ishin te zote te benin lufte (jo vetem ne shqiperi por edhe ne greqi, ish-Jugosllavi, Rusi, etiopi etj) kur nuk kishin kapituluar, si ka mundesi pas kapitulimit italianet u bene trima dhe te afte per lufte??? 

Nje detaj tjeter me beri pershtypje: Mehmet Shehu fliste nje italishte te cale; Mehmet Shehu kishte kryer  pjeserisht studimet ke shkolla tregtare ne Vlore (laexo Re dhe Gur nga Petro Marko) ku mesimet jepeshin ne italisht. Me tej Shehu studion ne Akademine Ushtarake te mOdenas dhe me ate italishten e tij te cale luftoi krahe per krahe italianeve ne brigaden internacionale Garibaldi ne luften e e Spanjes...

Partizanet shqiptare urreheshin ne Mallakster dhe Kurvelesh... Ky morronja xherah e ka pas dite shume mire qe keto krahina ishin baza e luftes, por me vetedije e ka perbaltur. Ne cdo paragraf flitet per urrejtje te popullit ndaj partizaneve.. Po si ka mundesi atehere qe jane vrare sipas artikullit dhe perkthimit patetik mijera e mijera partizane (vetem ne nje beteje 1500 partizane). Atehere keta partizane nuk ishin ufo, por vinin nga  ky popull dhe me keto shifra i bie qe populli ti ket mbeshtet partizanet ne mijera njerez..

Ky doktori Jago flet per masakrim te italianeve nga partizanet por si ka mundesi qe ky dhe shoke te tij na mbeten te gjalle?>? Biles ai akuzon me shume shqiptaret sesa gjermanet ne krime ndaj roberve italiane...

Partizanet ishin nje tufe me zhele... Po keta italianet cfare ishin para dhe pas lufte (lexo historianin italian Roberto Bataglia)

Partizanet u shkepshin me sex dhe tradhti... Po a ishin ata Partizane qe pushkatonin cdo partizane qe kryente marredhenie seksuale (lexo historine e Ramize Gjebrese, Shejnaze Jukes etj)

Nje ushtar gjerman na paska blloku partizanet ne Tirane per dy dite. E marrim si fakt te mireqene (edhe pse bie ndesh me theniet e Rexhinald Herbert-deshmimtar okular i kesaj ngjarjeje) ket histroine e ushtarucit gjerman gjysh i paligjshem i Ardian Ndreces. Po ky gjermani na paska blloku dhe dy dite aviacionin e Raf dhe aleatet. 

Kjo eshte nje nga pohimet levantine dhe perbaltje te historise shqiptare...
Ardian Ndreca go on se po nxjerr ne pahe origjinen tate dhe historine swadiste te familjes tate...

----------

violativo (28-12-2020)

----------


## imodhjom

> Shamjet nuk jane argumenta.
> Fakti qe ne Shqipni e solli ushtria italiane (si mjek e jo si ushtar) nuk don me thane qe nuk paska te drejte me shkrue eksperiencen e vet ketu.
> 
> Ne ate artikull qe une e solla ketu (se librin ne origjinal nuk e kam lexue, ti mundesh ma na sjelle copa perkthimi gjithashtu), pra aty nuk pershkruhen te gjithe shqiptaret si njerez te pabese apo pa vlera humane, por komunistat e sidomos komandantat e partizaneve, ata qe drejtojshin luften.
> 
> Aty ka pjese qe kur flitet per familjet qytetare (avokati ne Korce) shpreh konsiderate shume te nalte, bile edhe per fshataret e barijte apo njerez te thjeshte qe e solli rasti.
> 
> Por si person me arsim edhe me njohuni mbi luften, ka gjykimin e vet per sjelljet e partizaneve, e na nuk mund tja hedhim poshte vetem se nuk na pelqen.


O shoku po nuk mund te marresh per baze nje njeri qe shfryn mllefet e veta.Ky me partizanet ska jetuar 5vjet po nja 1 vit e gjysem,dhe aty shumicen e kohes mjek ne spitalin partizan te kucit.Gjat librit vihet re integriteti i larte moral,ndershmeria trimeria,e me the te thash te italianeve ne pergjithesi e te tijat ne vecanti.Kurse shqiptaret(jo thjesht komunistet) jane pergjithsisht njerez te pabese hajduta.Cdo gjee qe bejne partizanet eshte merite e italianeve qe kane neper ceta.Madje edhe terheqen e gjermaneve e nxjerr si deshtim per partizanet.Ne fakt pranon nje gjysem sukses,ne qafe thane,po dhe aty fale bombardimit qe i beri aviacioni italian nga brindisi,kolones Gjermane ne terheqje.Me e bukura esht kur flet per gjermanin qe krejt i vetem me nje mitraloz e mbajti qendren e Tiranes nja 48ore.Ka dhe disa momente kur flet mire per individe por shume rralle.








> Se pari mundesh ma na sjelle ato pjese te kujtimeve te oficerave angleze.
> Se dyti oficerat angleze nuk kane ndeje 4-5 vjet rresht nen urdhnat e partizaneve, por kane qene ne pergjithesi prane drejtuesve, kane ndeje pak muej, kane pase kushte te favorshme (relativisht) edhe jane trajtue me respekt e perulje hipokrite se oficerat angleze furnizojshin partizanet me gjithshka, prej brekeve deri tek florini e armet, prandaj ja kishin nevojen.
> 
> Per "imoralitetin" e partizaneve, aty ka dhane emna e njerez e funksione. Nu ma merr mendja se ka rrejte sepse partizanet jane njofte edhe mbas 1945, per mbramjet "tematiko-defrimi" me shoqet komuniste, sidomos kur vijshin krenet prej Tiranes.


Oficeret Angleze kane ndenjur edhe me shume ne lidhje me partizanet,sesa ky qe sic duket ne liber nuk gezonte ndonje respekt apo konsiderate.Sa per librat nuk mund te ti citoj pasi nuk i kam ketu sidoqofte mbase mund te jete ndonje tjeter ketu qe ti konfirmoje.Nje nga gjerat qe me ka bere pershtypje te kujtimet e oficerit Anglez,natyrisht me i besueshem se italiani pasi eshte bazuar ne ditarin e tij,eshte pjesa kur flet per moralin brenda cetes,ku marredheniet denoheshin me vdekje.Sa per mbremjet tematiko-defrimi te udheheqjes mbas luftes nuk e di,dhe nuk kam pse te dyshoj qe kane ndodhur,por italiani ne liber ben spekullime per partizanet e thjesht,dhe ne fakt permend vetem nje emer,infermieren Sadie(pak a shume) qe ja dridhte burrit.Natyrish mbasi i nxjerr ta palarat sadies me te cilen kishte inate personale qe dhe i peshkuan,hedh edhe ate procken e seksit te lire.Dhe nje gje une kam lexuar kujtimet e nje oficeri Anglez(mund ta gjej dhe emrin) qe eshte anti-komunist i thekur,pasi kishte qendruar shumicen e kohes ne malesite e veriut dhe me abaz kupin,ne perpjekje per ti ngritur ne lufte.E megjithese esht haptas anti-komunist ne liber ndryshe nga ky doktori s'ka frike te pranoj meritat apo ndonje vlere te partizaneve. 






> Pra ku na intereson asht is sakte, ku nuk na pelqen jo.???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me kene antikomunist nuk don me thane detyrimisht edhe antishqiptar.
> 
> Cfardo pabesie e poshtersie partizanet e komandantat e tyne kane ba ne lufte asht disafishue mbas 1945.
> Ti kerkon qe une me besue qe partizanet nen urdhnat e jugosllaveve paskan qene burra te mire, nderkohe qe porsa erdhen ne pushtet filluen masakra shuma ma te randa se gjermanet, vrane e burgosen pa gjyq inteligjencen, e mandej edhe njeni tjetrin, me tortura e dhune.
> ...


Partizanet nuk kane qene njerez te mire por njerez shume te mire.Pasi mund te rrinin rehat neper shtepite e tyre,se edhe gjermani nuk eshte se po i ngacmonte shume.E sdolen as per Enverin,as per Leninin e as per Marksin,por per Shqiperi.Pastaj se c'fare u be mbas lufte ai eshte muhabet tjeter.
Sa per italianin nuk mund te konsiderohet deshmitar i besueshem,thjesht nje oficer,i nje ushtrie pushtuese dhe me qellime koloniale ndaj Shqiperise,qe mbas deshtimit te Italise u kthye ne sherbetor te njerezve qe me par i perbuzte.Shkurt muhabeti ai ne ate liber thjesht vjedh vrer asgje me teper,ama kjo sdo te thote qe ai liber sja vlen te lexohet.Megjithese une qe zakonisht i kam pasion keto lloj librash qe trajtojne shqiperine gjysmes se pare te shek,kete me zor e shtyva,pasi dukej haptas urrejtja dhe mungesa e objektivitetit.

----------


## Labeati

> O shoku po nuk mund te marresh per baze nje njeri qe shfryn mllefet e veta.Ky me partizanet ska jetuar 5vjet po nja 1 vit e gjysem,dhe aty shumicen e kohes mjek ne spitalin partizan te kucit.


Prej 1943-1948 bajne 5 vjet e jo 1.5 vjet.  Praktikisht te jgith periudhen e luftes se para kapitullimit italian nuk ka pase ndonji organizim te ndieshem partizan, pervec cetes se Pezes, dhe as lufte civile (me Ballin etj). Keto filluen sic e pershkruen me shume saktesi historike libri i masiperm, mbas riorganizimt dhe urdhnave te perfaqesuesve serbe prane PKSH per me i orientue drejt marrjes se pushtetit (mbas luftes) dhe eliminimit te kundershtareve politike.

Gjermanet sikurse dihet iken vete per shkaqe te tjera, se per luften e partizaneve barkthate, kishin ndeje edhe sot e kesaj dite pa ju hy ferre ne kambe.





> Kurse shqiptaret(jo thjesht komunistet) jane pergjithsisht njerez te pabese hajduta.


Jo te gjith shqiptaret, mbasi pershkruen komandante ballista qe tue dite se asht me partizanet e priten e ruejten e percollen me bujari.

Ndersa qe kane qene shume hajduta e te pabese e plackitesa ne ate kohe te turbullt nuk asht aspak cudi, sepse ne vitin 1997 (edhe mbas 50 vjet edukim komunist)  kena pa krime shume ma te randa ne Vlone e tjeterkund, ku nipat e atyne hajduteve te L2B, kane djege njerez per se gjalli, tue perdhunue, marre peng, vra e grabite.

E femijet e ketyne partizaneve e komunistave ishin "komitetet e shpetimit" qe shkaterruen shtetin shqiptar e sollen mijra viktime mbrenda nji viti.





> Cdo gjee qe bejne partizanet eshte merite e italianeve qe kane neper ceta.


Jo por partiozanet i mbajten italianet per interes e jo per burra te mire, mbasi mire apo keq kishin ekspertize ushtarake, dijshi me perdore artilerine, ishin mjek inxhiniera, ndersa partizanet me gjith komandantat e vet ishin shumica injoranta, barij malesh, shume shume kacake, pa kurrfare aftesie me perballue ushtri profesionale.

Kjo asht edhe arsyeja pse mbas luftes deri ne vitin 1950 shumica e italianeve qe kishin profesione, nuk u lejuan me u riatdhesue, pse shteti shqiptar kishte nevoje per ta (si njeres me zanate ), deri sa erdhen ruset qe ja zune vendin.





> Madje edhe terheqen e gjermaneve e nxjerr si deshtim per partizanet.Ne fakt pranon nje gjysem sukses,ne qafe thane,po dhe aty fale bombardimit qe i beri aviacioni italian nga brindisi,kolones Gjermane ne terheqje.Me e bukura esht kur flet per gjermanin qe krejt i vetem me nje mitraloz e mbajti qendren e Tiranes nja 48ore.


Nuk ka pse me u cudite, se gjermanet kane pase ushtrine ma te pregatitun ne bote, e partizanet brekegrisun nuk kane pase by.the me u mate me ta, as aftesi as armatim.

Historine e bunkerit ne qender te Tiranes e dijne shume tiranas te vjeter. Nuk e di se sa ore ka rezistue nji apo ma shume gjermane ne at bunker, por di qe shume partizane lane kryet tuj u perpjeke me u afrue.
Me sa kam ndigjue une, bunkeri ishte rrethue me tela me gjemba ne njifare distance , ku ishin vare granata dore, e kerkuj sia mbante me u afrue.
Rafi prej italie nuk po conte skuadrilje per nji ushtar gjerman, se ka pase pune ma te randesishme mendoj une.


Shkurt, une mendoj se asht nji liber qe ja vlen me u lexue, eksperience e gjalle vetjake e jo gojdhana apo rrena "veteranesh" . Besoj se na ndihmon ne shqiptareve me rishkrue historine mbi baza faktesh.

Perderisa permenden data e emna vendesh, njerezish etj. asht kollaj edhe me i verifikue, prandaj nuk ka pse shajme vetem se s'na pelqen.

Nji dicka vihet re kjarte: Veprimet e partizaneve ne lufte, perputhen krejt me veprimet mbas lufte, me kete vecpj, eliminimin e kundershtareve politike, dhunen ndaj popullsise, pabesine, mashtrimin e njerezve, keto e rrisin besushmenine ndaj autorit.

Sistemi qe u instalue mbas 1944 kreu krime ndaj ketij populli shum ma te randa se sa ato te "pushtuesve" italian apo gjerman.

----------


## DESARET

O labeat o i lodhur mos ler urrejtjen tende kunder komunizmit te te beje dele o shqipe.Si ta shkruajme historine ne duke mos degjuar te paret tane po duke degjuar pordhet e nje italiani,nipat e te cilit cdo shqiptar aty ne itali e quajne hajdut pa e njohur fare.Hap syte o cun ta them e njehere mos ngaterro luften me diktaturen.E ate historin e atij gjermanit hiqe se ke humb 
fare.Te uroj sherim te shpejte!

----------

